# John Ness Beck



## regenmusic

Just came across this composer yesterday.

He has quite a number of books of his music published and a large Wikipedia entry.

An excerpt of it:

"John Ness Beck (November 11, 1930 - June 25, 1987) was a composer and arranger of choral music. He was best known for his very popular and accessible settings of traditional Sacred music. Beck was a conductor and arranger of international renown. His works are highly celebrated and performed by high school, college, church, community, and professional choirs across the globe today." Wiki

There are many YT videos.


----------



## regenmusic

"Mr. Beck established the John Ness Beck Foundation in 1987, only a few months before his death. The Foundation was established in memory of Randall Thompson and Joseph W. Clokey. "

I"ll have to research these composers, also.


----------



## Xenophiliu

regenmusic said:


> "Mr. Beck established the John Ness Beck Foundation in 1987, only a few months before his death. The Foundation was established in memory of *Randall Thompson* and Joseph W. Clokey. "
> 
> I"ll have to research these composers, also.


John Ness Beck definitely has some warhorse works, but I don't think is really known outside of the choral world. He has that mid-20th Century choral style ala Ron Nelson, Edwin Fissinger, Kirke Mecham, and Eugene Butler that was attractive to US schools of that era. I still see Ness Beck's music pop up at choral festivals every once in a while.

If you don't know the choral music of *Randall Thompson* that you mentioned, stop and check it all out. His Alleluia, Last Words of David, Best of Rooms, and Frostiana, among others, are well worth hearing. He also has some symphonies and string quartets that are fetching too!


----------

